# Is it cool if I ride shirtless?



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes it is.
Saw another guy doing it and kind of rolled my eyes like this....

But then I decided to try it, and it was blissful. Especially when it's hot as [email protected] like now. 
Why doesn't everyone do it? Especially girls with.....
never mind.
What do you think?


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you serious?

What do I think? I think you are a Troll


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Picking rocks out of your arm or leg is bad enough!


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the world too much to subject it to the sight of my unclothed torso :thumbsup:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

No.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

i rather see man nips than be able to tell what side the package is on when lycra presents itself on the trail. go for it, ye *******!


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

NEGATIVE on the shirtless thing. Unless you're a hot chick leave it on. Everytime I see guys riding shirtless I feel a strong urge to pick a fight with one if em.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Mosquitoes and horseflies vote yes!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you have ginormous tattoo's?


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Do you have ginormous tattoo's?


I do....I do. Although I used to have quite a bit more before I was blown up in Iraq :sad:


----------



## Markus_037 (Apr 13, 2011)

guys should only go shirtless if they are at the beach or at the pool. otherwise no. unless u like sunburns, bug bites and risk getting more cut up if u take a fall. plus those types are usually giant ******s.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I ride shirtless. Not for you or the ladies. (though im sure they thoroughly enjoy it) I do it because its freaking hot and i like it. And my tan lines are bad enough.



> Everytime I see guys riding shirtless I feel a strong urge to pick a fight with one if em.


 I cant believe some of yall...


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

There's something about a guy that rides shirtless that really kinda pisses me off.

Anyway, no, it is not cool.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I ride shirtless. Not for you or the ladies. (though im sure they thoroughly enjoy it) I do it because its freaking hot and i like it. And my tan lines are bad enough.
> 
> I cant believe some of yall...


Hahaha I was only playing about that. Im just hatin, I have way too many scars to confidently do ANYTHING shirtless.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

crazy03 said:


> Hahaha I was only playing about that. Im just hatin, I have way too many scars to confidently do ANYTHING shirtless.


Your such a freakin tool, + rep.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

One of my riding buddies does it from time to time - I am not a fan as a good fall would feel terrible with no protection.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

If you look like this then no.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm going in for surgery on the 26th and apparently the scars are less apparent if you have a tan so I was seriously considering it. After reading these posts I think I'll reconsider...


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ill try to get you some pics of my scars and I guarantee it'll make you feel better about yours.


----------



## freeridermtb4 (Feb 21, 2006)

if you want to be called a tool, then yea go for it.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

freeridermtb4 said:


> if you want to be called a tool, then yea go for it.


you the man :thumbsup:

ps. already been called a tool, so either come up with some original material or go be a d**uche somewhere else


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

crazy03 said:


> NEGATIVE on the shirtless thing. Unless you're a hot chick leave it on. Everytime I see guys riding shirtless I feel a strong urge to pick a fight with one if em.


This.


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

The trails I ride are multi-use trails that circle the James river. Seems like 80% of the people running go shirtless, a lot of girls run in sports bras, and you see a lot of people just walking around or heading back to the car with nothing but swim trunks and flip flops on.

I have never seen someone mountain biking without a shirt on though. Seen people just riding home without a shirt on, but nobody with a camelback or helmet and no shirt.

I don't really care either way, but I will laugh and snicker if I see some guy riding by without a shirt on. I have considered getting a sleeveless shirt to ride in, but my shirts double as a sweat rag, so i will always wear one.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Seriously who gives a damn. If you want to go shirtless go ahead, if it makes you feel uncomfortable, or in some cases fills you with so much rage that you want to physically hurt someone, you need to take a good long look at your life and stop being such a whiney *****. 

@crazy, thanks mate, I really don't care about the scars and I was told that they would be minimal so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Anyone mind if I ride pantsless??


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

if i ride shirtless where the heck would i put my phone, wallet, gu, windbreaker, battery, etc..?



besides...my ink is so wicked awesome i don't feel like being stopped on the trail a million times to let people gawk...


----------



## Metalized (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone talking **** on here is probably too bitter and embarrassed about their fat white gut to even consider going shirtless in public.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Can't imagine why anyone would want to. Modern jerseys have wicking materials that draw sweat away and keep you cooler and out of the sun, not to mention the nasty feeling of dust and dirt sticking to your sweaty bare skin.
But hey, whatever blows your dress up.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Metalized said:


> Anyone talking **** on here is probably too bitter and embarrassed about their fat white gut to even consider going shirtless in public.


Yeah, I have the upper body of a 14 YO girl, granted.

Not really though. What I lack in mass, I make up for in definition.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Ride shirtless all the time, need a tan and I don't really care what people think. No different than the beach, bet some of you haters wear speedos at the beach.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

jeepseahawk said:


> Ride shirtless all the time, need a tan and I don't really care what people think. No different than the beach, bet some of you haters wear speedos at the beach.


I'm no Borat and I wear surf shorts, but then I usually don't huck gaps and bomb rock gardens when I'm at the beach.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

If you had a tan line, it wouldn't help in the Woods anyway :nono:


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

If I don't care what people think on the trail do you really think I would care what people post on a forum? And I have man boobs size double D.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

jeepseahawk said:


> If I don't care what people think on the trail do you really think I would care what people post on a forum? And I have man boobs size double D.


We'll take your word for it if you promise not to post pictures to prove it.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm gonna post them when I get my kid to take a few. I have cool tattoo's as well.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

jeepseahawk said:


> I'm gonna post them when I get my kid to take a few. I have cool tattoo's as well.


In that case, UNSUBSCRIBING FROM THIS THREAD!


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

What about a video instead, it will show the full effect.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

It's 105 degrees outside... 4oz of breathable, short sleeve, athletic specific, moisture wicking material is just too much. Might as well be wearing a down feather parka.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

Dion said:


> It's 105 degrees outside... 4oz of breathable, short sleeve, athletic specific, moisture wicking material is just too much. Might as well be wearing a down feather parka.


^this^
A wicking jersey does not do crap when it's 105 with 100% humidity. The bity bugs drown when they land on me. In crashes, a lightweight shirt just rips anyway, costing me more money. Plus it is one less item in the laundry when I get home.

As for the guys who want to pick fights. I'm not intimidated. Sorry.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Dion said:


> It's 105 degrees outside... 4oz of breathable, short sleeve, athletic specific, moisture wicking material is just too much. Might as well be wearing a down feather parka.


Yeah, I can see how they are practically the same thing. 

Caveat: I have no problem with anyone going shirtless, I just don't do it. I pretty much always wear a hydration pack and couldn't fathom doing it shirtless. I also sweat like a pig and I'd rather it stick in a shirt and give some evaporative cooling effect than have it all run down and soak my shorts.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

hell yeah go shirtless i have.other buddies have. who gives a shite. (except some nice folks here). do what you want and have fun (and hope those nice folks aren't on your trails snickering or waiting to punch you). better than overheating. a nice button up left open is awesome too. just know it's easier to get scratched up by branches or scraped up when you fall. this heat can be dangerous. evaporation rules. do what you want, riding is an expression of freedom. for me at least. LM


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

But some people look so cool....


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

I still don't see the big deal going shirtless, as kids we played basketball, football, baseball, you name the outdoor sport, shirtless. Did something happen in the last 20 years where guys can't go shirtless.
My kids tell me they can't shower after p.e. nowadays, not allowed in school, must be a generation thing. I remember getting yelled at for not taking a shower after p.e. once, and only once. Do they still go skins verses shirts in school p.e.?
Damn I'm getting old.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

You can only go shirtless while wearing headphones and having sex on the trail.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

No you can't, I tried it and now have to register as a sex offender because it was near a childrens park, 3 in the morning at that. No kids around even.



Mojo Troll said:


> You can only go shirtless while wearing headphones and having sex on the trail.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Mojo Troll said:


> You can only go shirtless while wearing headphones and having sex on the trail.


...and you can't yield to uphill riders, you must skid through every corner and above all you must play loud obnoxious music at the trailhead.


----------



## TreeKiller (Aug 29, 2007)

I have enough hair on me to provide similar protection to a jersey or t-shirt, but I suspect the Big Foot shows on the History/Discovery channel would increase dramatically  

Off topic, but WTH does Big Foot or aliens have to do with history???


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I guess you're not wearing a helmet.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

CHUM said:


> besides...my ink is so wicked awesome i don't feel like being stopped on the trail a million times to let people gawk...


I feel ya brah.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't care what other people wear, but I will not ride my bike shirtless.

I do prefer a barrier between myself and the sun. I had cancer once already. I'd rather not get a different type.

I wear a hydration pack pretty much all the time. I don't think the pack would do good things to bare skin.

I use my shirt to wipe the sweat from my forehead. No shirt means I get sweat in my eyes. With contact lenses, that's bad news.

The woods where I ride are full of thorny vines. I'd rather my shirt be snagged and torn than my skin.

BUGS! I live in East Texas. I'm closer to Louisiana than I am to any major Texas city. The mosquitoes are big enough to carry you away (especially the ones that get blown in from the gulf with the summer storms). And speaking of where I live, not even here does it get to be 100+ and 100% humidity. That's just wrong. Mid-upper 80's and 100% humidity happens in the mornings and when storms blow through. But take yesterday for example. In the mid-afternoon, my backyard thermometer said it was 110F with 27% humidity. Nasty, sure, but even though the temp reading was off by a few degrees (it was more like 104) because direct sun skews the readings a bit, I've NEVER seen 100+ with humidity that high.


----------



## TreeKiller (Aug 29, 2007)

S_Trek said:


> I guess you're not wearing a helmet.


Who says big foot doesn't care about his safety???


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

Chicks dig the Camelbak tan lines!


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

foster07 said:


> ^this^
> A wicking jersey does not do crap when it's 105 with 100% humidity. The bity bugs drown when they land on me. In crashes, a lightweight shirt just rips anyway, costing me more money. Plus it is one less item in the laundry when I get home.
> 
> As for the guys who want to pick fights. I'm not intimidated. Sorry.


If the sun isn't beating down on you at the time, you might have a point. Otherwise it's better to not have the sun hitting your skin, I'm also pretty sure wicking material allows sweat to evaporate quicker than bare skin...increased surface area and all that.

There are many things that some people do to make themselves look like jackasses, this is one of them.

BTW, to whoever was so proud of their tats, hope you enjoy them getting faded by the sun.

One day someone will find a way to pose without posing. Until then, just say no.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I personally don't ride shirtless but I have a couple of buddies that like to show off the man boobs. 
I don't really care one way or the other....they want some extra road rash scars to show off, that's fine with me.

To the fight pickers: We ride in lion and bear country and everyone in our group packs bear spray or a pistol......bring it on barbie.


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

I saw a guy wearing a thong and a helmet riding on the road the other day, just had to laugh


----------



## Will8512 (Aug 2, 2011)

Not sure why there is a thread about this - ride shirtless if you want to - who cares? I see tons of people riding shirtless, man boobs, etc. and it doesn't make any difference to me whatsoever.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm highly disappointed that this thread is about men.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

icecreamjay said:


> I'm highly disappointed that this thread is about men.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Will8512 said:


> Not sure why there is a thread about this - ride shirtless if you want to - who cares? I see tons of people riding shirtless, man boobs, etc. and it doesn't make any difference to me whatsoever.


Great post! I don't normally but have a few times. Who gives a crap?


----------



## jorgerunfast (Dec 20, 2010)

lolol at all the guys who say they wanna pick fights with the shirtless guys.

i can see it now, "Pasty cyclist petrified at the sight of his own body walks back from trail, all lycra in tact" 

it's hot, and it's up to you... wear whatever you want, just have a good time! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

richde said:


> ...BTW, to whoever was so proud of their tats, hope you enjoy them getting faded by the sun...


i wear sunblock...

hrmphh!


----------



## Bark Rash (Aug 2, 2011)

*Bark Rash*

My forum name says it all! Of course I probably shouldn't be careening down trails like a pinball!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Sure. Go ahead.


----------



## Fat Clyde (May 23, 2011)

If you where blown up in Iraq wear whatever the hell you want! Thanks for your service!


----------



## manmeet005 (Aug 1, 2011)

it is not good to ride without shirt . it can effect you body in negative manner.


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

i say do what ever you want to do...i personally go shirtless where ever i can. 

well, i used to mountainbike shirtless until i had a slight spill one day (see pic)...i think this is the same day i lent my helmet to someone.

now...i wear a dry fit shirt and helmet 100% of the time when i am on the dirt. i have recently flipped over the handlebars and came out without a scratch on my upper body.

i previoulsy didn't mind the risk of road rash without wearing a shirt..but about a year ago...i picked up the lovely sport of jiu jitsu. open wounds = risk of staff infection.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I ride shirtless most of the summer. My skin, my rules. For the fight pickers, people never cease to amaze me... grow the f up.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

richde said:


> ... I'm also pretty sure wicking material allows sweat to evaporate quicker than bare skin...increased surface area and all that.
> 
> There are many things that some people do to make themselves look like jackasses, this is one of them.
> 
> ...


Fancy/expensive/wicking shirts make my back hair get all matted up, especially when I sweat alot 

Also, why should anyone else care if I choose to look like a jackass? Is that not MY prerogative?


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

im 100% for anyone to wear whatever the hell they want....as long as it includes a helmet it doesnt matter to me. In fact, i really dont even care if people wear helmets...however, if they fall and then someone decides to sue the county and have the park closed....then if thats the case, then you better wear your helms. 

Honestly man, be like a tennis shoe......and just DO IT....who cares what others think, its your time to enjoy, not to impress...

Personal, i would wear something, anything to block the sun from your skin....even if you wear sunblock, which will sweat off at some point, exposure to the sun for long time is really not good for the health of your skin. Its your skin though, can do with it as you please.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

old'skool said:


> Yeah, I have the upper body of a 14 YO girl, granted.
> 
> Not really though. What I lack in mass, I make up for in definition.


Do the authorities know about this? And what did you do with the lower half?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

branches and torns whacking you, the dirt rash, the bugs... no thanks, my jersey keeps me cool enough.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

to each their own. Had a guy show up to a group ride with no shirt, lycra shorts, with sweat pants over them (for serious). I was confused. Then the guy really threw me for a loop when he lit up a cigarette right before the ride.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Ha hahaha, that was me. No, but it sounds like me, did he keep up? My boss runs marathons with a pack of cigarettes, finishes in the front group too.



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> to each their own. Had a guy show up to a group ride with no shirt, lycra shorts, with sweat pants over them (for serious). I was confused. Then the guy really threw me for a loop when he lit up a cigarette right before the ride.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah but that's not because you ride shirtless light bulb, that's only cause you ride...NNNNNNNNNNNNNAKED!:eekster:

Hey, I have evidence! There are PIC's...somewhere, I know it



CHUM said:


> if i ride shirtless where the heck would i put my phone, wallet, gu, windbreaker, battery, etc..?
> 
> besides...my ink is so wicked awesome i don't feel like being stopped on the trail a million times to let people gawk...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

i some some guy riding the jump park at Northstar shirtless... he was also riding an old Azonic DJ frame with a Monster T up front.... he also wore an xc helmet... I didn't mind, he was actually shreddin pretty hard, but everyone else tended to avoid him at all costs....


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

jeepseahawk said:


> Ha hahaha, that was me. No, but it sounds like me, did he keep up? My boss runs marathons with a pack of cigarettes, finishes in the front group too.


He was in the back, but not far behind. The group I was with stops to regroup frequently. I can't believe that about the the smoking...doesn't seem like there would be enough lung capacity to keep up that sort of pace for 23 miles.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Moosey said:


> i some some guy riding the jump park at Northstar shirtless... he was also riding an old Azonic DJ frame with a Monster T up front.... he also wore an xc helmet... I didn't mind, he was actually shreddin pretty hard, but everyone else tended to avoid him at all costs....


Most probably the ones avoiding him were the guys with the humpty dumpty bodies and/or had their women with them and didn't want their women's eye's wandering. Lol


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

It is physically cool, but the difference of coolness of temperature to how much of a tool you are if you ride shirtless makes the temperature difference negligible.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Danhasdrums that was a tool thing to say. So you are no different.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Biohazard74 said:


> Danhasdrums that was a tool thing to say. So you are no different.


Actually the difference between myself and someone who rides without a shirt is that I ride with a shirt. Does that need further explanation, or do you comprehend?


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

So in other word's. You are saying you're just a tool with a shirt? Yes. I capiche.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

If you look like this, then YES!


----------



## Dichotomous (Jul 5, 2011)

I say no, I dont even want to see a very well built lady riding topless. sure it SOUNDS hot, but think of it in process, every bump or movement she makes, odd jiggles and such, like a woman running without a bra... awsome in theory, almost never awsome in practice.

although if you have a tight firm chest, it might be pretty good, in theory at least.


----------



## ~J~ (Aug 24, 2009)

I vote for YES!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dichotomous said:


> I say no, I dont even want to see a very well built lady riding topless. sure it SOUNDS hot, but think of it in process, every bump or movement she makes, odd jiggles and such, like a woman running without a bra... awsome in theory, almost never awsome in practice.
> 
> although if you have a tight firm chest, it might be pretty good, in theory at least.


Seen one running on southbeach and I must say I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## ~J~ (Aug 24, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> Seen one running on southbeach and I must say I enjoyed it immensely.


Thank you, baby


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

I think this thread might actually belong in Passion for those so bothered by others' 'fashion' choices.

If you don't sweat enough to realize that even best wicking materials turn into an effective layer of insulation once saturated, consider yourself lucky. Once my shirt is saturated enough to wring out, my body is cooled far more effectively without the shirt than with. I wish this weren't so as I would prefer to wear the shirt, but in the hot weather it does nothing but limit my performance and enjoyment. If my shirtlessness negatively affects the enjoyment of others, that's really their issue. 

BTW - I'm in NH, which means when it's hot enough to force me out of the shirt, I'm in the woods with full foliage, so the sun exposure is not an issue at all.

Now, as to me wearing a Speedo while I ride, I'm open to criticism on that.

-Pete


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Good post Pete!


----------



## VioletSS (Aug 5, 2011)

Unless you are in pretty good shape it can be pretty gross!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Crit given...I almost felt compelled to Neg Rep you for wearing those scary things, then thought a simple slap about would be sufficient but then your Sig and handle made me think twice...I'll keep my distance lol. J/K:thumbsup:



Pedalphile said:


> I think this thread might actually belong in Passion for those so bothered by others' 'fashion' choices.
> 
> If you don't sweat enough to realize that even best wicking materials turn into an effective layer of insulation once saturated, consider yourself lucky. Once my shirt is saturated enough to wring out, my body is cooled far more effectively without the shirt than with. I wish this weren't so as I would prefer to wear the shirt, but in the hot weather it does nothing but limit my performance and enjoyment. If my shirtlessness negatively affects the enjoyment of others, that's really their issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

only on the Jersey Shore brah


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

***RANT****

Why does everyone seem to live near the woods? I live near mountains but not like i ride there all the time. I live in the desert and usually wear my quad jersey or my nylon tee. Both offer nice ventilation and comfort. Point of this post? Nothing.

FWIW do what you please. If it's that hot wear a white beater. it's really nice offers torso protection and still see through for the most part.
If some one tells you to put a shirt on ask em would you ask some one to put their shirt of when they're hiking near a river. Don't think so.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

I look at it from the perspective of what is the norm. If I am at a beach, being shirtless is normal; for women, bikinis may be the norm. However, if I am walking downtown, shirtless is not the norm; however, you can go shirtless and a woman (or guy, I guess) could technically wear a bikini.

So the moral of the story is - do what'cha like...but you may be out of place.

I would never ride shirtless for safety and comfort reasons - it is actually better to keep your shirt on in hot weather for numerous reasons - look it up (desert survival).


----------



## buppus (Aug 6, 2011)

jeepseahawk said:


> No you can't, I tried it and now have to register as a sex offender because it was near a childrens park, 3 in the morning at that. No kids around even.


Rough. . . sorry to hear that, Have you seen Horrible Bosses?


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Really?*

Wear whatever you want. Who really cares? Were you planning on taking the advice from the consensus here?
The majority does not care what you wear when you ride (in fact, they are not even on this forum). Wear spandex, wear baggies, wear manpris, do or don't wear a shirt. Seriously, life is short; ride what you want, how you want. Who gives a f*** what anyone else thinks.

But do wear a helmet (duh)!


----------



## Knobby4me (Sep 7, 2008)

In extreme heat and humidity (GA) I feel like I'm wearing a wet rag no matter how hi tech the jersey is. After a few laps at 95 degrees I ride without a jersey and it feels like the temp dropped 10 points. I may be a 'tool' but at least a comfy one.


----------



## ltuw (Jun 15, 2005)

No since you can injury yourself. If you are going to the beach then it's cool. Depends on what bike you have.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

buppus said:


> Rough. . . sorry to hear that, Have you seen Horrible Bosses?


Yes, that story was funny and I stold parts of it


----------



## mr.bubbles (May 4, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> If you look like this, then YES!


Yep! :eekster:


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

~J~ said:


>


Test for low self esteem: This is a photo of...
A) A guy on a bike drinking water.
B) A d-bag showing off his pecs and biceps.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a sweet a$$ back tat too guys! Seriously, pics to come. I would blind people though, so it's best that I wear a jersey at all times on the trail. My mom calls me neon white-- and occasionally-- fish- belly white. I wear 100+ spf on the visible parts when I go for rides.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

i dont understand why you would need to ride shirtless with all the sweat wicking shirts/jerseys out there now, they are dirt cheap.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

crazy03 said:


> Ill try to get you some pics of my scars and I guarantee it'll make you feel better about yours.


Here you go:


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

Waltah said:


> i dont understand why you would need to ride shirtless with all the sweat wicking shirts/jerseys out there now, they are dirt cheap.


If you don't sweat enough to saturate such jerseys, you're very lucky. Those who do, like myself, understand that once saturated, even the very best wicking materials become a layer of insulation.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

I sweat quite a bit and have not noticed cooling issues with my apparel running or cycling and our heat index is well over 100 here. Even when saturated my shirts/socks still breathe


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

All wicking shirts are not created equal. I have several wicking shirts of various brands and different materials. Some seem to hold heat more, some seem to just let it go and are much more comfortable. Of course, as hot as it's been they're all getting pretty wet, some just don't feel like an extra layer like the others do. Maybe it's a breathability issue? The two that are the most comfortable have mesh fabric panels on the sides and the rest of the material is a more open weave that breathes.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Holy Smokes!*



crazy03 said:


> Here you go:


I would be planning a new set of tats to surround the scar that highlighting my service and the result. Damn friend, I served along time ago (Desert Storm/Shield) and all I have to show for it are scars on my knees from a torn ACL. 
Glad to know you have healed up enough to shred some trails. You ride shirtless if you want. It's a damn free country thank you! I mean it, "Thank you."


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

crazy03, thank you for your service and sacrifice from a fellow service member


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dear IMHO and Waltah,

Thank you for the nice comments it means a lot. If i wasn't medically retired i would go back in a heart beat, this civilian bullsh*t is for the birds. 

for the record.....it was a roadside bomb (IED) consisting of 2 howitzer 155mm artilery rounds strapped together with a remote detonator


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I think...*



Markus_037 said:


> guys should only go shirtless if they are at the beach or at the pool. otherwise no. unless u like sunburns, bug bites and risk getting more cut up if u take a fall. plus those types are usually giant ******s.


... the bigger sin is typing 'u' when you mean you. Come on. It's not like mtbr charges by the letter. :thumbsup:

Yeah, IMO, riding shirtless is unsightly. Do on to others, and believe me, nobody wants to see me shirtless.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yikes!!*



crazy03 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *pix*


Well, thank you for your service. Looks like you took a nasty one.  Glad you're still with us to tell the tale. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Crazy03, thank you for the sacrifice, my family and the U.S. appreciate your service. That is a nasty wound, I hope that our government takes good care of you. 
I am a desert shield/storm vet but that does not compare to what our young men and women face today.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Did a roadie night ride shirtless two nights ago with a wet towel over my neck and full chilly
camelbak. it was 96 at 10 pm. The breeze felt great on my naked torso so why not cool off the way nature evolved us over millions of years. Besides, my gut is contoured. Like the front part of a wing. It gives me lift and higher top speed. Why would you want to cover up something awesome like that?


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

bamwa1 said:


> Did a roadie night ride shirtless two nights ago with a wet towel over my neck and full chilly
> camelbak. it was 96 at 10 pm. The breeze felt great on my naked torso so why not cool off the way nature evolved us over millions of years. *Besides, my gut is contoured. Like the front part of a wing.* It gives me lift and higher top speed. Why would you want to cover up something awesome like that?


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Kate N (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you really want to fall off your bike without a shirt on?


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

LoL this thread is almost 4 pages long... Shirts off for everyone! It's in the constitution that you can ride shirtless if you want to. I'm only talking about Americans here. Those up in Canadia and Russia and other places like Bosnia can suck it.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Is your shirt made out of some unknown substance that prevents getting hurt in a fall? In all my drunken, shirt wearing falls, I still sobered up with red rashes and scratches under my shirt. 
My mother made sure I changed my underwear everyday just in case of an accident would entail a paramedic taking my pants off, is this what you are implying?


Kate N said:


> Do you really want to fall off your bike without a shirt on?


----------

